# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ακτοπλοΐα του Ντουμπρόβνικ [Dubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba, Navigazione Ragusea]

## Nicholas Peppas

Η _Dubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba_ ηταν μια παλια ατμοπλοιικη εταιρεια με εδρα το Dubrovnik, την παλια Ραγουσα. Γι' αυτο λεγοταν και ιταλιστι  Navigazione Ragusea. Η εταιρεια ξεκινησε το 1880. Λιγο πριν απο τον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο ειχε 14 ακτοπλοικα και 11 ποντοπορα πλοια.  

Κατα την  διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου αγορασε και τις εταιρειες  _Napried_  και  _Unione_.

Dubrovacka Plovidba.jpg

Ο φιλος μας ο  Neven Jerković  εχει γραψει για αυτη την εταιρεια εδω   http://dubrovnik-turistinfo.com/inde...idKat=5&id=269


Εδω μερικα απο τα πιο γνωστα της προπολεμικα πλοια...

Το *Ντουμπροβνικ

*Dubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba1.jpg


Ο *βασιλευς Αλεξανδρος

*Dubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba2.jpg


Το *Κουμανοβο*

Dubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba3.jpgDubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η _Ακτοπλοια του Ντουμπροβνικ_ ειχε ενδιαφερον για την Ελλαδα γιατι εξυπηρετησε την χωρα κατα την διαρκεια του μεσοπολεμου.  Εδω βλεπουμε δυο ανακοινωσεις της εφημεριδος _Μακεδονιας_ της Θεσσαλονικης απο τις 23 Αυγουστου 1925 και απο τις 21 Οκτωβριου 1925. Τα πλοια που πηγαιναν στην Θεσσαλονικη ηταν το *Solun* (Θεσσαλονικη), το *Napried* και το *Lapad.

*19250823 Dobrovaska.jpg

19251021 Dubrovagka.jpg

Και εδω τα στοιχεια των τριων αυτων πλοιων απο το Miramar.




> IDNo:     1105810         Year:     1896
> Name:     UMTALI         Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     29.2.96
> Flag:     GBR         Date of completion:     3.96
> Tons:     2641         Link:     1525
> DWT:             Yard No:     546
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     97.8         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     12.6         Builder:     Laing
> ...





> IDNo:     5600634         Year:     1894
> Name:     NAPRIED         Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     21.3.94
> Flag:     AUH         Date of completion:     4.94
> Tons:     1671         Link:     1656
> DWT:             Yard No:     129
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     77.7         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     10.8         Builder:     J.Blumer
> ...






> IDNo:     5601348         Year:     1899
> Name:     RECINA         Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     13.3.99
> Flag:     AUH         Date of completion:     4.99
> Tons:     2355         Link:     1589
> DWT:             Yard No:     340
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     95.9         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     13.4         Builder:     Rodger
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

Το SOLUN   σαν :

*UMTALI*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20U/slides/Umtali-06.html

*HVAR*  (όχι τόσο καλή)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20H/slides/Hvar-01.html

*MORNAR*  (η πρύμνη του)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Mornar-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η _Dubrovacka Parobrodska Plovidba_ ηταν μια παλια ατμοπλοιικη εταιρεια με εδρα το Dubrovnik, την παλια Ραγουσα. Γι' αυτο λεγοταν και ιταλιστι Navigazione Ragusea. Η εταιρεια ξεκινησε το 1880. Λιγο πριν απο τον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο ειχε 14 ακτοπλοικα και 11 ποντοπορα πλοια. 
> 
> Κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου αγορασε και τις εταιρειες _Napried_ και _Unione_.
> 
> Dubrovacka Plovidba.jpg
> 
> Ο φιλος μας ο Neven Jerković εχει γραψει για αυτη την εταιρεια εδω http://dubrovnik-turistinfo.com/inde...idKat=5&id=269
> 
> 
> ...


 
¶λλες δύο φωτ/φίες των <*ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ & ΚΟΥΜΑΝΟΒΟ*

*KRALJ ALEKSANDAR L*
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=555998#
 *Photographer:* Anton Heuff

*CUMANOVO*
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=187197#
*Photographer:* Jaksa Kivela [View profile]

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλες δύο φωτ/φίες των <*ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ & ΚΟΥΜΑΝΟΒΟ*
> 
> *CUMANOVO*
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=187197#
> *Photographer:* Jaksa Kivela [View profile]


Μοιαζει πολυ με το *Hertha/Χειμαρρα*. Ηταν αρχικα Σουηδικο. Το 1941 οι Ιταλοι το ονομασαν... *Corfu*!

----------


## Ellinis

Με αφορμή την φωτογραφία του KRALJ ALEXANDAR I στην Κέρκυρα που είδαμε εδω..


> Η φωτογραφία είναι μεσοπολεμική στο Καφέ  Γυαλί στην Κέρκυρα. Το πλοίο αναφέρεται συνήθως ως "Αλέξανδρος" χωρίς  άλλη πληροφορία.
> Κατά την άποψη παλιού ναυτικού πράκτορα είναι το "Φίλιππος", χωρίς όμως να μπορεί και αυτός να δώσει κάποια πληροφορία.
> Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος το πλοίο;


...να αναφέρουμε κάποια πράγματα για αυτό.
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Lithgows Ltd. της Γλασκώβης το 1932 και χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την γιουγκοσλαβική εταιρια σε τακτικούς πλόες στην Αδριατική και σε κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο. To 1941 έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών και το Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί ενώ βρισκόταν στη Ζάκυνθο. Όμως στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου προσέκρουσε σε νάρκη στον Πατραϊκό και βυθιζόμενο προσαράχθηκε στον Άραξο.

kralj aleksandar.jpg
πηγή

Και το τέλος του πλοίου όπως περιγράφεται στο βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":



> Ένα άλλο ναυάγιο που απασχόλησε τη Brodospas ήταν το  Γιουγκοσλαβικόεπιβατηγό KRALJ ALEKSANDAR I, το οποίο βρισκόταν  προσαραγμένο στη θέση Καραβοστάσι κοντά στις εκβολές του Άραξου. Όταν οι  εκπρόσωποι των πλοιοκτητών έφτασαν μετά την απελευθέρωση στο σκάφος  διαπίστωσαν ότι αυτό είχε δεχτεί επιπλέον ζημιές που καθιστούσαν την  ανέλκυσή του αδύνατη. Εκτιμήθηκε τότε ότι οι ζημιές προκλήθηκαν σκοπίμως  από το ελληνικό πυροβολικό και αυτό αποτέλεσε αφορμή για να ανακληθεί  τον Αύγουστο του 1946 ο Γιουγκοσλάβος πρέσβης στην Αθήνα. Ακολούθησε μια  ανακοίνωση της βρετανικής πρεσβείας η οποία ανέφεραι ότι τις ζημιές στο  σκάφος τις είχαν προκαλέσει βρετανικά αεροσκάφη όταν το εξέλαβαν ως  γερμανικό ατμόπλοιο που δεν δύνατο να ανελκυστεί και το χρησιμοποίησαν  ως στόχο για γυμνάσια βολής πλήτοντας το με 25-30 βλήματα. Τελικά το  προσαραγμένο επιβατηγό διαλύθηκε επί τόπου το καλοκαίρι του 1955 και το  μέταλλο που προέκυψε φορτώθηκε σε μια μπάριζα που το μετέφερε στο  διαλυτήριο της εταιρίας, στο Sveti Kajo.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> To 1941 έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών και το Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί ενώ βρισκόταν στη Ζάκυνθο. Όμως στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου προσέκρουσε σε νάρκη στον Πατραϊκό και βυθιζόμενο προσαράχθηκε στον Άραξο.


Στην παρακάτω αναφορά της γερμανικής διόικησης (όπως μετεφράστηκε από τις αμερικανικές υπηρεσίες) το βλέπουμε να αναφέρεται Re Allessandro και υποθέτει ότι η έκρηξη οφειλόταν σε σαμποτάζ. Ισως ηταν αγνωστο το ναρκοπέδιο.
wardiarygermann491943germ_0156.jpgΠηγή

Παρακάτω μπορούμε να το δούμε στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού (στην δέυτερη στήλη τέταρτο από το τέλος)
pg011.jpgΠηγή

----------

